

Why are people against the bailout - revenge? - mhb
http://www.predictablyirrational.com/?p=301&date=1

======
TrevorJ
No. The bailout protects a broken system and pushes the problem downstream.
You need to bail water out of the boat, sure, but ya gotta patch the hole up
too, or you aren't going to get anyplace.

~~~
mhb
The title is not TFA.

~~~
TrevorJ
Not being dense, but what is TFA?

~~~
mhb
<http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/RTFA>

~~~
TrevorJ
Ah, thanks for clearing that up. I actually did read the article, I just
happen to disagree that revenge is the primary motivation for the American
people's lack of support for the bailout. I may be a bit too idealistic in my
assessment though.

~~~
mhb
The reason I thought the article was interesting was not because it purports
to explain the actual motivation of people who are not in favor of the
bailout. Rather it describes interesting experimental evidence about why that
could be a plausible contributor due to a hard-wired aspect of our brains.

